# Finally back to FL



## Em.Bee (Nov 29, 2021)

Been bouncing around for the last 10 years in the military and finally able to call FL home again. Even more importantly, I'm finally able to get the skiff I've always wanted and make being out on the water the norm. Looks like a great community, nice to meet you.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome back and thanks for your service. What skiff and where will you be fishing?


----------



## Em.Bee (Nov 29, 2021)

Zika said:


> Welcome back and thanks for your service. What skiff and where will you be fishing?


Just jumped on ordering a Simple Skiff CF16 which I am ridiculously stoked about. Mostly fishing below Tampa Bay, Bradenton/Sarasota mostly.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

I know the feeling. Just moved back a few years ago after leaving when I was 19. I wish I would have come home to Florida sooner. I really appreciate every day I get on the water nowadays.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Em.Bee said:


> Been bouncing around for the last 10 years in the military and finally able to call FL home again. Even more importantly, I'm finally able to get the skiff I've always wanted and make being out on the water the norm. Looks like a great community, nice to meet you.


Thanks for your service! I’m glad that you’re able to get back to Florida. You’ll find so much valuable info here when it comes to boats, motors, fishing, and even the Tampa Bay Area! Go Brady!


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Em.Bee said:


> Just jumped on ordering a Simple Skiff CF16 which I am ridiculously stoked about. Mostly fishing below Tampa Bay, Bradenton/Sarasota mostly.


What made you go with a simple skiff? Price, availability, draft?


----------



## Em.Bee (Nov 29, 2021)

loganlogan said:


> What made you go with a simple skiff? Price, availability, draft?


Yes, yes, and yes. You say Chris Morejohn designed skiff and you have my ear. Plus, I am firmly in the camp of the right tool for the job, nothing more, nothing less. I really like their vision for this product line. To each their own, for sure, but this one tickles all the right spots for me.


----------



## EFraz (Oct 18, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## IHDCJK3 (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome aboard


----------

